# FUNNIEST CL ADD EVER!



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Anyone else got any they wanna share?

Here's mine... hecka creepy,but so funny~ Wonder if anyone gets it.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

ya they wanna get rid of it cause it looks possesed, when you start to hear the laughter of children and you kids are very much alseep then YOU KNOW!!! lol but seriously that doll is creepy


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

The doll have me scared Sh%^$%^less, yet at the same time, I can't help laughing at this add.

I mean, WHO in their RIGHT mind would want such a thing. I think I saw it on the X-Files once.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

lol. My mom has one almost identical at her house. It was my great, great, great, great grandma's. Might be more or slightly less greats. lol


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

LOL! My Grandma willed me 2 dolls when she died...I kept one....The other creeped me out~


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

rofl old dolls are creepy, check this on out World Horror Stories
its prob fake but still creepy


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Creepy as all get out. Like whoa!


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG THAT IS CREEPY! Oh man, nightmares.*cries*

have you heard of the Kuchisake Onna legend? My friend was telling me about it at work,and it creeped me out,of course I had to watch the movie though XD
I think the English translation is Slit-Mouth Woman?

I dunno why that doll reminded me of that~

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kuchisake-onna


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Xiahko said:


> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG THAT IS CREEPY! Oh man, nightmares.*cries*
> 
> have you heard of the Kuchisake Onna legend? My friend was telling me about it at work,and it creeped me out,of course I had to watch the movie though XD
> I think the English translation is Slit-Mouth Woman?
> ...


That's the type of doll someone gets for kicks and it starts ending up in various parts of the house where you did not leave it... I'd totally get it and give it to someone I don't like. Like my mother-in-law or sister-in-law. LMAO


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Hahahaha! Seriously.

Man, dolls and clowns...No thank you~!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG that's some creepy shiz LMAO


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Xiahko said:


> Hahahaha! Seriously.
> 
> Man, dolls and clowns...No thank you~!


i totally agree keep em out of my house 



pitbullmamanatl said:


> That's the type of doll someone gets for kicks and it starts ending up in various parts of the house where you did not leave it... I'd totally get it and give it to someone I don't like. Like my mother-in-law or sister-in-law. LMAO


ROFFL to funny I SO WOULD TO!!!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

WTF??

Child's play much? The eyes gimme the heebee geebees. Porcelain dolls have always weirded me out but this takes the cake fo sho


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I wonder if they'll ship it? I would love to leave that on someone's desk @ work.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

LOL. You should contact them and find out~


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

smokey_joe said:


> I wonder if they'll ship it? I would love to leave that on someone's desk @ work.


LMAO :rofl: That's an awesome idea! In retrospect I'd love to ship it to my exboss... The racist horrid biotch she was...

You should do it, with a note that reads - 'I found you'


----------

